# crow flyways



## derhuh

i crow hunted yesterday and had crows flying past me from 3pm to 4:30pm i think i was in crows flyways. i went back today and didn't hunt just watched. i seen probably 100 crows the short time i was there using the same path. my question is do the crows use this path day after day, week after week, and year after year or just for a short time. would hunting every weekend do any good or just wise them up? sorry so long winded any info would help thanks


----------



## bowshooter73

Here local, we noticed the flyways change as the feeding sources change. There were a few fields knocked down early last week and the crows headed there after coming off roost this morning. We hunted them today on the fly back and did pretty well.
Hunting the same fly way every weekend is sure to educate them in a hurry. Off the roost, we notice 4 major flyways in all directions. We try to spread it out a bunch. We've killed just over 1000 birds since mid summer doing this.


----------



## derhuh

bowshooter73 thanks for the reply and information


----------



## Bo

if you can find where thier going it would be even better. their flying to a roost and if you findit youll have the best shoot of your life. usally 1000 birds or more roost in the same spot.
:sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Derhuh,

As Bowhunter has pointed out the flyways will change as the feed wears thin. Wind is another very important factor why crows will change there normal route back to the roost. The terrain your hunting them in is another factor, but the key is to live with them inorder to know what they will do under differen't conditions. For example: In the mid-west they have plenty of hedgerows and crows love to use these as a windbreak so they don't have to expend so much energy fighting a strong headwind! On a calm day they will fly there normal route which could be right across open terrain. On a breezy day they will stay to the hedgerows, draws and riverbottoms to get out of the wind. This is how the largest kills are made on roost bound crows because the wind is your friend in this case! It makes there approach much more predictable and the wind muffles the sound of the shooting!

Good Hunting.

Bob Aronsohn


----------



## Feather Freeks

ya about them flyways, they're just going out to feed or to the roost. I would definatly set up in the roost if u can, turn on a caller in there, pound the heck out of them, and come back next year. after u shoot at them once, they know whats going on. except them young ones.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

Deathrowcalls,

Shooting the crows right in the roost is not a good idea over the long haul of the season. Reason being is that they all get educated at once plus it makes it much harder to hunt them away from the roost. They remember the calls you used plus associate the sound of the guns as a "bad thing"

Crows that are not hunted right in the roost you can call for a good part of the season and in the long run you will kill far more crows that way. Plus they don't pay that much attention to the shooting, especially on a breezy day where the sound gets muffeled by the wind.

Bob A.


----------

